# Mathews NO CAM HTR review



## leftyhunter (Mar 6, 2005)

did you chrono the bow as you had it set up in your post? If so please post


----------



## gtsum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

looks very interesting


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

GOBLE4ME said:


> I got a call this morning from the shop & was asked to come try out the new Mathews NO CAM HTR.
> 
> All I can say, is that the bow is unreal !!!!
> 
> ...



It sent the arrow out like a rocket?


----------



## Boubou (May 15, 2010)

wish the shop phoned me to try the new bow


----------



## charliethetuna (Mar 31, 2009)

bcowette said:


> It sent the arrow out like a rocket?


You know, kind of like the recent Antares launch- everything blew apart on takeoff.

Just kidding! Really excited to see some real world speeds. My local shop has them in as well. May make a trip to shoot one today!


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Out like a rocket = what speed?


----------



## GOBLE4ME (Jan 20, 2006)

leftyhunter said:


> did you chrono the bow as you had it set up in your post? If so please post


No, we did not run it thru the chrony


----------



## GOBLE4ME (Jan 20, 2006)

LetThemGrow said:


> Out like a rocket = what speed?



Have no idea, but seamed a lot faster @ 20yds then my 60 lb. Chill X


----------



## archerynut2014 (Oct 5, 2014)

I'm going by my shop today to try one


----------



## Twitko (Nov 29, 2012)

Just wonder .. 5 turns makes 20lbs draw weight difference with the same limbs ? It's quite a large range ... does it mean 50lbs limbs could be lowered to 30 ? Sounds weird ...


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

Those limbs are so short it probably takes a lot of load off them with the angle they're at when you loosen just a little. Does that mean string/cable stretch is going to lead to massive poundage loss?


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm not liking this review, you turned the poundage way below the normal range and you are suggesting that it is as fast as a 60lb bow with comparable ibo. Of course it is going to be smooth, you turned it down to 54 lbs. My buddies 49lb full throttle feels smooth at that poundage.


----------



## 573mms (Jan 23, 2014)

Arrow took off like a rocket because it was trying to get away from that ugly bow!


----------



## Keith t (Oct 31, 2008)

I curious about a couple things.

If the DC is so smooth shouldn't 74# of DW feel like less to the shooter?

With round wheels, it should pull straight through to the wall. Why is there a "hump" in the DC?


----------



## maxxis88 (Apr 3, 2010)

Keith t said:


> I curious about a couple things.
> 
> If the DC is so smooth shouldn't 74# of DW feel like less to the shooter?
> 
> With round wheels, it should pull straight through to the wall. Why is there a "hump" in the DC?


It has to.....the axle is not centered in the wheels.


----------



## BeastofEast (Sep 19, 2011)

It pulls hard at first but smooths out. it's slow. No vibration after the shot.


----------



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

I just shot it at my shop. It is smooth no hump just smooth to let off into a solid wall exactly like the chillx. Shop owner will put a QAD on in and do some tuning this afternoon


----------



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

https://vimeo.com/111027229


----------



## YudielM (Jan 28, 2014)

Were the arrows rocket propelled??

Jk just pulling your tail 
I'm actually very interested in this no cam system. I've never really seen it before.


----------



## klbass (Sep 12, 2010)

Can anyone tell me if the cable actually rubs the cam. The online pics look as though the cable is resting on the cam with a rubber square shaped sleeve on the cable to prevent wear from the cam. That alone would shy me away from the new design.


----------



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

klbass said:


> Can anyone tell me if the cable actually rubs the cam. The online pics look as though the cable is resting on the cam with a rubber square shaped sleeve on the cable to prevent wear from the cam. That alone would shy me away from the new design.


Exactly what I was going to ask. Sure looks like it.


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

Looks like cable is on the cam and also looked like there was already speration in the serving. If so that may have broken there last leg. Ouch


----------



## dragman (Jul 12, 2008)

I just set mine up 70lbs 29" with the 85% let off. I will try and chrono it later. 
I feel same as the OP it is an amazing bow any doubters should hold there words til they shoot it.


----------



## Norwegian Woods (Apr 23, 2006)

bcowette said:


> Those limbs are so short it probably takes a lot of load off them with the angle they're at when you loosen just a little. Does that mean string/cable stretch is going to lead to massive poundage loss?


That was what I was thinking as well.


----------



## shooter74 (Jul 7, 2005)

If your going to do a review please put a better rest on in stead of that so called rest junk


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

shooter74 said:


> If your going to do a review please put a better rest on in stead of that so called rest junk


Wait, you're complaining because he didn't use your preference in rest? Holy cats...you guys really do find a way to complain about everything. This place is becoming ridiculous. :thumbs_do


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)




----------



## speedaddiction (Sep 26, 2013)

C'mon let's see some chrony numbers already!!


----------



## MX9799 (Oct 10, 2010)

Keith t said:


> I curious about a couple things.
> 
> *If the DC is so smooth shouldn't 74# of DW feel like less to the shooter?
> 
> With round wheels, it should pull straight through to the wall. Why is there a "hump" in the DC?*




Not really. 74 lbs measured means at some point in the draw, you're pulling 74 lbs. Usually, when someone refers to a bow's draw being "smooth", it really just means that there are no really abrupt changes in draw weight throughout the entire draw cycle. 

I always get a laugh when folks tell me that their new 70 lb bow pulls like a 50 pounder. I'm always thinking to myself that either the shooter or draw scale are WAY off.


----------



## bigredxlt (Aug 8, 2012)

Bah...this bow sucks, its poorly designed, its definitely slower than advertised, no way it pulls smoothly, plus I hear that it will only shoot well if I use a rest that some archery talk guys claim is the best.....oh did I mention I haven't even held one in my hand, let alone shot it. I gathered all this from looking at the pictures that were released a few hours ago. humbug.

People are hilarious.


----------



## rmt1993 (Feb 10, 2013)

bigredxlt said:


> Bah...this bow sucks, its poorly designed, its definitely slower than advertised, no way it pulls smoothly, plus I hear that it will only shoot well if I use a rest that some archery talk guys claim is the best.....oh did I mention I haven't even held one in my hand, let alone shot it. I gathered all this from looking at the pictures that were released a few hours ago. humbug.
> 
> People are hilarious.


Haha^^^^:darkbeer::icon_1_lol:


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

1 turn equals 4lbs roughly and you can still back the limb bolts out 5 turns on each. So you can get 20lbs less than advertised peak weight.


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

shooter74 said:


> If your going to do a review please put a better rest on in stead of that so called rest junk


What a stupid remark, even if you don't like them..


----------



## Twitko (Nov 29, 2012)

Etheis said:


> 1 turn equals 4lbs roughly and you can still back the limb bolts out 5 turns on each. So you can get 20lbs less than advertised peak weight.


Probably I'm not so much experienced, but I've never seen bow (more exactly top model powerful bow) giving 4 lbs per 1 turn ... that's why I wonder .. I always think most of today's bows have roughly 10-12lbs range ... but I may be wrong ...


----------



## knight stalker (Nov 27, 2006)

Jaliv92 said:


> View attachment 2077397
> View attachment 2077399
> View attachment 2077400


In the 3rd pic how close is the string to the cam?


----------



## nismomike (Feb 16, 2014)

knight stalker said:


> In the 3rd pic how close is the string to the cam?


+1 rear profile cam pic please


----------



## coilguy (Oct 3, 2012)

I want to shoot one very badly now!!!

CG


----------



## nismomike (Feb 16, 2014)

Found a pic on another thread.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

So how is the DL adjusted? mods or cam specific?


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

The cables do come in contact with the cams. They have a cable "protector" on them. I was told it would be just fine if they came in contact through the draw cycle


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

flinginairos said:


> So how is the DL adjusted? mods or cam specific?


Module change. Similar to rock mods


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

Twitko said:


> Probably I'm not so much experienced, but I've never seen bow (more exactly top model powerful bow) giving 4 lbs per 1 turn ... that's why I wonder .. I always think most of today's bows have roughly 10-12lbs range ... but I may be wrong ...


It still comes in advertised in 10lb increments like 50-60 or 60-70. But you can still get 20 lbs under advertised. They recommend to keep it within the 10lb range but you can still back it down 5 turns which allows you to go 20lbs under.


----------



## Twitko (Nov 29, 2012)

Etheis said:


> It still comes in advertised in 10lb increments like 50-60 or 60-70. But you can still get 20 lbs under advertised. They recommend to keep it within the 10lb range but you can still back it down 5 turns which allows you to go 20lbs under.


Thanks for explanation ...


----------



## Norwegian Woods (Apr 23, 2006)

Etheis said:


> The cables do come in contact with the cams. They have a cable "protector" on them. I was told it would be just fine if they came in contact through the draw cycle


Wouldn't that result in much wear?


----------



## svernatter (Jun 13, 2013)

My dealer told me 5 turns is the press setting if using a x style press. But shooting setting should only be 10 lbs under max.


----------



## vnhill1981 (Apr 17, 2009)

I kid, I kid. However, I will say that when I first read that the scene from Robin Hood: Men In Tights immediately crossed my mind.


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

Norwegian Woods said:


> Wouldn't that result in much wear?


The cables them selves do not come in contact they are protected by a feels like Teflon protector. So I could see the protector wearing down over time but not the cables themselves.


----------



## iscariot (Jun 4, 2013)

LetThemGrow said:


> Out like a rocket = what speed?



26,400 fps.


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

svernatter said:


> My dealer told me 5 turns is the press setting if using a x style press. But shooting setting should only be 10 lbs under max.


I was also told that limb tip compression is the only way to go on these. That the x style presses might cause damage on the particular models


----------



## svernatter (Jun 13, 2013)

Not what he said. 5 turns and you use the large holes on the riser to hold it. I am no bow tech so don't know the ins and outs but he has been a dealer for mathews for a long time. With limb tip types then the 5 turns are not needed. 

But, he said if you don't do 5 turns and you don't use the holes then bad things will happen


----------



## sludge (Jun 19, 2004)

Hard to tell by the pics but how do you change cables? Do you have to pull the axles?


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

No. Cable is choked onto cam and sleeve is slid into place.


----------



## sludge (Jun 19, 2004)

olehemlock said:


> No. Cable is choked onto cam and sleeve is slid into place.


Interesting. Thanks.


----------



## chadlegier (Aug 28, 2012)

UPS just dropped off a pretty yellow package. 72/28, dloop, bodoodle, 350 grain arrow. And the verdict is 299fps


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

svernatter said:


> Not what he said. 5 turns and you use the large holes on the riser to hold it. I am no bow tech so don't know the ins and outs but he has been a dealer for mathews for a long time. With limb tip types then the 5 turns are not needed.
> 
> But, he said if you don't do 5 turns and you don't use the holes then bad things will happen


Right limb type compression does not need 5 turns you can just just press it. But if you don't do the 5 turns out on the x press then you are essentially pressing the middle of the limbs which could result in bad things. Not saying you can't x press them just saying limb tip is the easier way to go.


----------



## mlima5 (Oct 28, 2013)

After seeing the picture or the cams it reminded me of the bear brave youth bow. It is the same exact thing except on a larger scale


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

Etheis said:


> The cables them selves do not come in contact they are protected by a feels like Teflon protector. So I could see the protector wearing down over time but not the cables themselves.


Ouch ouch that will be a deal breaker for many for sure.


----------



## ilkilmore (Apr 23, 2012)

I just shot the no cam htr. To me there was a big hump about half way through the cycle. It actually hurt my shoulder. Especially hard to let down. Great back wall. Pulled a chill x to compare. Chill x much smoother to draw and let down.


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

knight stalker said:


> In the 3rd pic how close is the string to the cam?





nismomike said:


> +1 rear profile cam pic please


I'm not there anymore. Sorry guys


----------



## daschoppe (Apr 4, 2009)

573mms said:


> Arrow took off like a rocket because it was trying to get away from that ugly bow!


Now this is funny!


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

Etheis said:


> The cables do come in contact with the cams. They have a cable "protector" on them. I was told it would be just fine if they came in contact through the draw cycle


Where are you getting all your info?? I just got back from My bow shop the string does not touch the cam it's got at least a .25 inch clearance are more. I did not get to shoot it yet a lot of people ahead of Me but I seen it shot and I did not see it touch during the draw cycle either. I shot the RIVAL though it's sweet I will be going back tomorrow to shoot the HTR, from what I seen and heard it's dead in the hand and very very low noise output!!


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

MrSinister said:


> Ouch ouch that will be a deal breaker for many for sure.


Same here. Haven't been interested in their line since the mid/late 90's. This one drew my interest, but I'm out now.


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

frog gigger said:


> Same here. Haven't been interested in their line since the mid/late 90's. This one drew my interest, but I'm out now.


You have not even looked at it and your out?? I have it does not touch. Check stuff out with your own eye's don't go by what is said on here by someone that has not laid eye's on one!!!


----------



## thare1774 (Dec 13, 2010)

The teflon protector does not contact the wheel people. Also, the wheel is drilled center and the cam action comes from the eccentric that the cable is attached to. I spent some time with one today and its nice. Even though im not a mathews guy i think they did well


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

thare1774 said:


> The teflon protector does not contact the wheel people. Also, the wheel is drilled center and the cam action comes from the eccentric that the cable is attached to. I spent some time with one today and its nice. Even though im not a mathews guy i think they did well


They either don't read are they just want to believe it does!! I don't get it I told them the same thing!!


----------



## vince71969 (Apr 17, 2004)

MrSinister said:


> Ouch ouch that will be a deal breaker for many for sure.


Nothing comes in contact. There's a protective sleeve installed but that doesn't contact anything either.


----------



## vince71969 (Apr 17, 2004)

No contact.


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

What's the point of the Teflon protector if the cable doesn't touch?


----------



## vince71969 (Apr 17, 2004)

bcowette said:


> What's the point of the Teflon protector if the cable doesn't touch?


Just precautionary. Every bow produces a bit of slack during the shot but there still shouldn't be any contact.


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

vince71969 said:


> Just precautionary. Every bow produces a bit of slack during the shot but there still shouldn't be any contact.


Seems dumb. The Teflon protector cuts the space in half between the cable and cam. If it wasn't there in the first place there would be more clearance. Are we sure it's not there because the cams lean?


----------



## rolyat008 (Aug 6, 2010)

Looks like you could use one lh and one rh cam to make it a shoot through system, so that would be pretty cool to see.


----------



## Norwegian Woods (Apr 23, 2006)

bcowette said:


> Seems dumb. The Teflon protector cuts the space in half between the cable and cam. If it wasn't there in the first place there would be more clearance. Are we sure it's not there because the cams lean?


I agree.
What is the point of the protector if there is no risk the cam will be touching the cable?


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

vince71969 said:


> No contact.



That answers that question...

...what is next to complain about?


----------



## archerynut2014 (Oct 5, 2014)

I just shot the htr. I like the draw a lot and it's butter smooth. To me I'm not trading my creed in yet but it will be a great target bow.


----------



## Norwegian Woods (Apr 23, 2006)

sittingbull said:


> That answers that question...
> 
> ...what is next to complain about?


What question did it answer?
A picture of it when it is not drawn?
The protector is there for a reason and it is for sure not there to make the bow look good.

I am not bashing Mathews or the bow at all.
I have never bashed a bow on this forum during the years I have been a member here.
I have never been a fanboy of any bow brand either.
I buy and shoot whatever brand I find that fits what I want the most.

I just want to know the reason for why they have the cable protector there and if there is a chance for it to wear rather quickly or not.


----------



## bswaugh2 (Oct 20, 2014)

I got a chance to shoot the bow today as well, we got it in our shop and let me tell you I was presently surprised.
The bow had an amazing smooth draw cycle, the rock mods on it were great but not as solid as the Chill X with 85% rock mods. 
We ran it through a chrono at a 30 inch draw at 73 pounds and it was pushing 299 with 340 expedition hunters. 
when we threw a heavier arrow in (300 GT Kinetics) it knocked down the speed to 277. 
Over all I enjoyed the bow, the grip is a great update to the focus grip, my only wish was it was a little bit faster for the brace height that it has and that the bow itself weighed a bit less. 

Side note (I will be having a hard time choosing between the HTR and the Chill X for my next bow.


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

Norwegian Woods said:


> I agree.
> What is the point of the protector if there is no risk the cam will be touching the cable?


That's my thinking as well. It's there for a reezen, otherwise it's just a thingy applied for looks as in years past.


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

sittingbull said:


> That answers that question...
> 
> ...what is next to complain about?


I'm not complaining but I have one here that does contact at brace. So I called the mathews rep he said no biggy. Not lying or stirring the pot but. It touches. The cables themselves do not touch they have a protector. They wouldn't have them there if there wasn't contact or a possibility of contact.


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

griffwar said:


> You have not even looked at it and your out?? I have it does not touch. Check stuff out with your own eye's don't go by what is said on here by someone that has not laid eye's on one!!!


No, I didn't look at it. When I saw a pic show up on the screen I shut my eyes and scrolled.


----------



## thare1774 (Dec 13, 2010)

Norwegian Woods said:


> I agree.
> What is the point of the protector if there is no risk the cam will be touching the cable?


Anything can happen with compound bows, the teflon protector is just insurance. So if, however unlikely, there is contact it wont damage your cables. Makes complete sense to me


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

Etheis said:


> I'm not complaining but I have one here that does contact at brace. So I called the mathews rep he said no biggy. Not lying or stirring the pot but. It touches. The cables themselves do not touch they have a protector. They wouldn't have them there if there wasn't contact or a possibility of contact.


Just as I thought.


----------



## vince71969 (Apr 17, 2004)

Norwegian Woods said:


> I agree.
> What is the point of the protector if there is no risk the cam will be touching the cable?


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

There is contact at brace on the one I got. No worry doesn't contact through the draw. The bow shoots good. No complaints there.


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

thare1774 said:


> Anything can happen with compound bows, the teflon protector is just insurance. So if, however unlikely, there is contact it wont damage your cables. Makes complete sense to me


Exactly. We saw no cable contact evidence today. It's nice, just makes it more safe


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

frog gigger said:


> No, I didn't look at it. When I saw a pic show up on the screen I shut my eyes and scrolled.


Seem's likely all the pic's I have seen it don't touch. I held it and looked at it with My own eye's and it did not touch!!


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

Etheis said:


> View attachment 2077521
> 
> There is contact at brace on the one I got. No worry doesn't contact through the draw. The bow shoots good. No complaints there.


I want a better picture it look's like your adding some side pressure to the cable!! Not a doubting thomas but I want a pic of it not being held.


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

griffwar said:


> Seem's likely all the pic's I have seen it don't touch. I held it and looked at it with My own eye's and it did not touch!!


Then this system is going to be as inconsistent as twisting limbs. Some do and some don't.


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

griffwar said:


> Seem's likely all the pic's I have seen it don't touch. I held it and looked at it with My own eye's and it did not touch!!



If the picture does not answer your question...how about the comment above or the comment from the fella that says it's "precautionary" ?


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

frog gigger said:


> Then this system is going to be as inconsistent as twisting limbs. Some do and some don't.


How's it going to be inconsistent?


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

sittingbull said:


> If the picture does not answer your question...how about the comment above or the comment from the fella that says it's "precautionary" ?


He say's it's precautionary it don't touch damn I seen it, I seen it shot it don't touch. As for that one pic like I said I want to see a pic where he's not holding it!! Look at all the other pic's that have been posted it show's it does not touch!!


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

frog gigger said:


> Then this system is going to be as inconsistent as twisting limbs. Some do and some don't.


I don't understand what your trying to say please explain??


----------



## lance.stone.7 (Jul 24, 2014)

I'm surprised a shop hasn't uploaded a video yet. I would like another opinion other than Mathews.


----------



## lance.stone.7 (Jul 24, 2014)

I'm surprised a shop hasn't uploaded there own video yet.


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

griffwar said:


> He say's it's precautionary it don't touch damn I seen it, I seen it shot it don't touch. As for that one pic like I said I want to see a pic where he's not holding it!! Look at all the other pic's that have been posted it show's it does not touch!!


Imo if it they needed that "security" teflon there worried about it touching. If that cam moves side to side enough to make the engineers think they need protection thats a red flag by itself.


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

griffwar said:


> I don't understand what your trying to say please explain??


Not speaking for him but if you have cables rubbing on cams it's going to create drag, torque, snagging, etc... that could lead to slight inconsistency shot to shot. It would seem like it could lead to noise too?


----------



## sixstringer4528 (Feb 28, 2014)

How much did they pay you?


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

bcowette said:


> Not speaking for him but if you have cables rubbing on cams it's going to create drag, torque, snagging, etc... that could lead to slight inconsistency shot to shot. It would seem like it could lead to noise too?


As I have said it does not rub, I have seen it with My own eye's, I did not shoot it to many people in front of Me. I seen it shot I did not see any sign of the cable touching the cam at all. As I said earlier from what I seen it was dead in the hand and very very little noise!


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

griffwar said:


> I want a better picture it look's like your adding some side pressure to the cable!! Not a doubting thomas but I want a pic of it not being held.


Nope no added side pressure here is a couple more pics. One shows wear on the Teflon protector I rotated it so you can see it in the pic I can rotate the protector any which way and there is still the slightest contact and after about 30-40 shots there is Teflon residue on the cam top and bottom.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Etheis said:


> The cables them selves do not come in contact they are protected by a feels like Teflon protector. So I could see the protector wearing down over time but not the cables themselves.


So the Teflon guard will touch the cam? Wonder how much noise that makes. Specially in the woods when it's absolutely silent out? Hmm.


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

Etheis said:


> Nope no added side pressure here is a couple more pics. One shows wear on the Teflon protector I rotated it so you can see it in the pic I can rotate the protector any which way and there is still the slightest contact and after about 30-40 shots there is Teflon residue on the cam top and bottom.


Where are the pic's? and I want one with out it being held and directly behind the cam not at a angle like your first pic.


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

griffwar said:


> I want a better picture it look's like your adding some side pressure to the cable!! Not a doubting thomas but I want a pic of it not being held.


















There's the pics of me not holding it. It touches. No big deal. Doesn't contact through out the draw cycle but after about 30-40 shots there's Teflon residue. I had two witnesses. Got nothing bad to say about the bow will most likely own one for awhile. But I'm just calling it like I see it.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Etheis said:


> Nope no added side pressure here is a couple more pics. One shows wear on the Teflon protector I rotated it so you can see it in the pic I can rotate the protector any which way and there is still the slightest contact and after about 30-40 shots there is Teflon residue on the cam top and bottom.


 Not cool at all. I'm going to b buying a new bow this spring. This unfortunately won't b on my list of bows to even shoot. Sux cause I LOVE a smooth bow. But absolute silence is very important to me too. Good idea, but some refinements will b great for the future of this idea. Oh well, plenty of other bows to try. The chill is at the top of my list still.


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

rutjunky said:


> Not cool at all. I'm going to b buying a new bow this spring. This unfortunately won't b on my list of bows to even shoot. Sux cause I LOVE a smooth bow. But absolute silence is very important to me too. Good idea, but some refinements will b great for the future of this idea. Oh well, plenty of other bows to try. The chill is at the top of my list still.


It's a good shooter. Holds and balances well. Pretty dead in the hand. I personally would shoot it with the Teflon protectors off. It didn't seem that the Teflon protectors made any extra noise after the shot when I shot it. I also listened to a couple customers shoot it.


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

griffwar said:


> As I have said it does not rub, I have seen it with My own eye's, I did not shoot it to many people in front of Me. I seen it shot I did not see any sign of the cable touching the cam at all. As I said earlier from what I seen it was dead in the hand and very very little noise!


How can you tell it's dead in the hand when you didn't even shoot it?


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

Rod Savini said:


> How can you tell it's dead in the hand when you didn't even shoot it?


Because the people that shot it told Me so and I trust them because I shoot with them all the time. I will shoot it tomorrow and truly see for Myself but I have no doubt it will be. I trust thing's that I see and hear Myself not what is posted on here and just watching it being shot I think this bow is going to be a keeper imho.


----------



## OnIt631 (Jun 27, 2014)

Went to my local shop specifically to try out this new bow. Was not very impressed. Don't get me wrong, it's a pretty nice bow but I went in thinking that it would blow me away. The draw cycle was O K nothing earth shattering. I also hate the way it looks in person. Ugly as sin. Felt a tiny tiny bit of vibration in the grip at the shot. I can't speak for the accuracy of the bow. I also put 20 arrows through the Bowtech prodigy. Loved the bowtech. 

Personally I love the Chill R way more then the NO CAM HTR.


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Is is just me or do those cables look like they are really being pulled out? Not saying it does not work, but man look at that clearance.



Etheis said:


> View attachment 2077561
> 
> View attachment 2077564
> 
> ...


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

griffwar said:


> I don't understand what your trying to say please explain??


YOU have seen 1 bow that did not rub.
I have seen pics of one that does rub.
THAT makes one bow inconsistent to the other.

What more do you need to prove that?
A guy post a pic of it and you basically say, NO WAY! THE ONE I SAW DIDN'T, SO NONE CAN!
Good grief.


----------



## OnIt631 (Jun 27, 2014)

griffwar said:


> Because the people that shot it told Me so and I trust them because I shoot with them all the time. I will shoot it tomorrow and truly see for Myself but I have no doubt it will be. I trust thing's that I see and hear Myself not what is posted on here and just watching it being shot I think this bow is going to be a keeper imho.


Not that great...


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

frog gigger said:


> YOU have seen 1 bow that did not rub.
> I have seen pics of one that does rub.
> THAT makes one bow inconsistent to the other.
> 
> ...


And I have seen pic's of other bow's that it did not rub and a lot of people saying it did not rub.


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

OnIt631 said:


> Not that great...


That's the good thing about people being different might not be great to you but it might be for Me.


----------



## 573mms (Jan 23, 2014)

The one I shot absolutly touched, just setting there without being drawn back it was pressing against the side of the wheel. I shot the bow this evening and you could definatly tell by looking at it where it had been rubbing from people shooting it throughout the day. Mathews knows there is a probablem there or they wouldn't have put a sleeve on it. Has a stiff draw for the speed its making, that's why its quiet slow bows usually are.


----------



## bigbulls (Apr 11, 2003)

I really wanted to like this bow from looking at it but im having a hard time figuring out what it is about this bows draw cycle that is "smooth". Far from it. It has about 3 inches of draw where there is very little weight and then abruptly jumps to peak weight, has another slight hump near the end and drops into some quite loud draw stops. IMO the draw cycle is horrible.

The shot is excellent. Very minimal vibration, no jump, no shock. 

The bow ballances much closer to neutral than any of their past bows thanks to the minimally reflexed riser.

To be honest though, its really nothing more or less than a three track binary cam.


----------



## midstatearchery (Mar 1, 2011)

The htr that we got in the bottom cable does contact the "cam" Ours does touch. I called tech support about it. Tech support said" some do and some don't. Don't worry about it."


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

midstatearchery said:


> The htr that we got in the bottom cable does contact the "cam" Ours does touch. I called tech support about it. Tech support said" some do and some don't. Don't worry about it."


Lol imagine that. Sounds like mathews to me.


----------



## Hoyt'Em10 (Sep 14, 2014)

Is it just me, or is the "no cam" Mathew's way of saving from really saying: "All these years we've been screaming solo cam, and we just couldn't keep up. So instead we made a dual cam bow and called it the no cam."


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

bigbulls said:


> I really wanted to like this bow from looking at it but im having a hard time figuring out what it is about this bows draw cycle that is "smooth". Far from it. It has about 3 inches of draw where there is very little weight and then abruptly jumps to peak weight, has another slight hump near the end and drops into some quite loud draw stops. IMO the draw cycle is horrible.
> 
> The shot is excellent. Very minimal vibration, no jump, no shock.
> 
> ...


Sounds like the draw cycle is just like the Creed XS


----------



## bigbulls (Apr 11, 2003)

bcowette said:


> Sounds like the draw cycle is just like the Creed XS


The creed xs's draw cycle is considerably smoother in that it builds more gradually from the start and has less of a "hump" near the end of the draw cycle. The draw stops on the htr are extremely loud when they make contact with the cables.


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

bigbulls said:


> The creed xs's draw cycle is considerably smoother in that it builds more gradually from the start and has less of a "hump" near the end of the draw cycle. The draw stops on the htr are extremely loud when they make contact with the cables.


Hmmm. My buddies XS has 2 or so inches of mushy slop to start the draw cycle then feels like it damn near binds up the the last three inches is a huge dump where he worries about the arrow popping off his rest or an animal busting him. I think it's the worst draw cycle I've ever felt.


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

Bbd16 said:


> some people dont need go shoot the bow. The inconsistancy from bow to bow is enough reason to complain without picking one up. It has a problem that they put a bandaid on. U just gotta get over it. If u like it buy it. Nobodys stopping u from keeping it untill the end of time. The fact that some are rubbing and not others is enough for some people. Way beyond enough for myself personally. The slightest movement caused from the cam rubbing is going to play hell in high water for lateral nock travel imo.


How do you know they put a band aid on it? Were you part of the design team?


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

griffwar said:


> How do you know they put a band aid on it? Were you part of the design team?


because it has a Teflon sleeve on the cables. Lol. Doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure that out.


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

griffwar said:


> how do you know they put a band aid on it? Were you part of the design team?


no i used my eyes to see the giant chunk of teflon around the cable. Its litteraly a teflon bandaid. Swingggggg and a misss


----------



## rezzen6.5killer (Jan 25, 2010)

It's not camed in the sense that dual and solo cam bows are this has got to be the worst place on line for anyone looking for info on a bow to try to find it I did not think this many childish adults existed let alone shot abow


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

Look I don't even shoot Mathews I shoot a Prime Alloy right now but I will not bash a bow I have not even shot!! By going off of what people said on here, My point is go shoot it before passing judgement. I own Prime Hoyt Mathews and P.S.E I like all of them there all different but when I shot them there was something I liked about that particular model that caused Me to buy it. I guess all's I'm saying is just shoot whatever bow you want before you get on here and pass judgement.


----------



## lachypetersen22 (Oct 17, 2014)

573mms said:


> Arrow took off like a rocket because it was trying to get away from that ugly bow!



Yes exactly the risers look so weird


----------



## rezzen6.5killer (Jan 25, 2010)

rezzen6.5killer said:


> hoyt em 10 It's not camed in the sense that dual and solo cam bows are this has got to be the worst place on line for anyone looking for info on a bow to try to find it I did not think this many childish adults existed let alone shot abow just look at Hoyt's line up this year that's true innovation right there they just renamed the same bow they have since the alphamax it is not a high output design but after just shooting one it draws great and holds better the cable state will have to grow on me before I drop cash on it but this is the first bow from any manufacturer that I have shot in years that I can say realy impressed me lots of great bows out there but this truly feels nothing like anything else I have shot and I like them all would own every bow out there if possible but this thing realy felt unique did not feel like a mathews or any other bow I have shot


----------



## OnIt631 (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm sorry to say this but Bowtech advantage this year.


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

knight stalker said:


> In the 3rd pic how close is the string to the cam?





nismomike said:


> +1 rear profile cam pic please


----------



## Strickj (Oct 10, 2011)

bcowette said:


> Sounds like the draw cycle is just like the Creed XS


that couldn't be further from the truth in my experience... i have an XS now and will give the no cam a try, but the XS is smooth. Theres slight vibration after shot, but compared to my old dream season, its like night and day draw cycle.


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

Hey griff, saw a few pics with the paint being rubbed off the cam from that thingy. How's that one doing that you shot?


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

Strickj said:


> that couldn't be further from the truth in my experience... i have an XS now and will give the no cam a try, but the XS is smooth. Theres slight vibration after shot, but compared to my old dream season, its like night and day draw cycle.


Bull. The creed xs draw is not smooth. I've shot 4 of them


----------



## mularcher (Nov 3, 2009)

Is there a let off?


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

frog gigger said:


> Hey griff, saw a few pics with the paint being rubbed off the cam from that thingy. How's that one doing that you shot?


Not yet my daughter is sick, how about you? are you just going off of what people say still? maybe you should try it before you pass judgement. That's what I'm going to do not take stuff off here as gospel.


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

griffwar said:


> Not yet my daughter is sick, how about you? are you just going off of what people say still? maybe you should try it before you pass judgement. That's what I'm going to do not take stuff off here as gospel.


Yea, know what you mean. They were probably photo shopped.


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

frog gigger said:


> Yea, know what you mean. They were probably photo shopped.


Yeah just keep believing what you want to, I will go out in the world and try stuff before I pass judgment. Unlike you who will drink the AT koolaid and base your opinions on what other people say!! What are you afraid to go out in the real world and make your own decisions??


----------



## RickB4 (Apr 18, 2013)

Shoot TYD HTR last night ! Super smooth and held great. Should be a good shooter


----------



## Tripper (Oct 16, 2014)

RickB4 said:


> Shoot TYD HTR last night ! Super smooth and held great. Should be a good shooter


I shot it last night as well next to the new Prime ION The HTR is the quietest vibration free bow I have experienced. The ION (Instant Outrageous Noise) ...not so much. I like the Prime twin track concept but the bow is like holding a tuning fork after the arrow leaves...


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

frog gigger said:


> Yea, know what you mean. They were probably photo shopped.


Do you even read the good stuff being said about it? are you that fixated on not liking it you would rather bash then give it a chance? Unlike you I will go out in the real world and judge it for My self. The real world for you seem's to be to pass judgement with out trying stuff out!! I'm done jawing with you I hope you like the kool aid, heck you must like it you drink it by the gallons!!


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

Tripper said:


> I shot it last night as well next to the new Prime ION The HTR is the quietest vibration free bow I have experienced. The ION (Instant Outrageous Noise) ...not so much. I like the Prime twin track concept but the bow is like holding a tuning fork after the arrow leaves...


I felt like the ion had less vibe than the rival. Both were pretty unacceptable, I couldn't believe how bad the rival was vibe wise. The htr is definitely the quietest and vibe free


----------



## DaemonXR (Sep 17, 2013)

Hey folks, i need to chime in, and i need to say that this video is awesome: http://mathewsinc.com/product/htr/
Basically they say: Hell yeah, this bow is awesome because we invented "WHEEL"?????
What? Yeah i know its new Mathews wheelie with some of their technologies implemented in HTR, but basically its compound bow with wheels. I shoot wheels 20 years ago. So old technology in new nice wrap!
Dont get me wrong, no pun intended, i like to joke, archery is FUN, but i hate modern media commercial like it insult my IQ sooo....
Though its a nice bow. I would like to try shoot or two, but i would rather go for Chill or Creed if i have extra money to spend...

Cheers folks and no hard feelings, i like to joke here and there


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

griffwar said:


> Do you even read the good stuff being said about it? are you that fixated on not liking it you would rather bash then give it a chance? Unlike you I will go out in the real world and judge it for My self. The real world for you seem's to be to pass judgement with out trying stuff out!! I'm done jawing with you I hope you like the kool aid, heck you must like it you drink it by the gallons!!


Had the mods not pulled your post, where you blatantly called me a fool for my observing that this was happening, I'd have left it alone. 
You, on the other hand, put all your eggs in one basket, going on only hearsay from one bow that perhaps may not have been rubbing.

Facts have shown more to support my observation, than have yours. Of which, even you say, came from what was told you being that you hadn't shot the bow. Said it came from your friends of which you trusted.

Well, I have friends here that I trust their judgment as well. Any difference???

Like I said earlier, you'll find nowhere in these threads where I bashed anything. The bow actually had my interest. 
You need to quit having a hissy fit when you're proven wrong and when others on here don't agree with you.


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

I second that...


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

Bbd16 said:


> Looks like cable is on the cam and also looked like there was already speration in the serving. If so that may have broken there last leg. Ouch


All you have to do is stop the video frame by frame and you can clearly see that the cable nor the cable protector are touching the cam. 

To the guy who made the video, why didn't you hold the bow so everyone could see that the cable was not touching?...rather than moving the bow around so it would be difficult to tell if the cable was touching?

If you go frame by frame you can see that the cable is not touching.


----------



## dam777 (Apr 11, 2011)

Shot the HTR last week and agree with earlier poster, draw is anything but smooth. Harsh build up toward the front of the cycle then a hard hump right before the drop off. The shot itself was very smooth, quit and very little vibration but the draw on this bow is a deal killer. Also how do you tune a split limb bow with this set up?


----------



## shooterrdy (Sep 3, 2012)

Very good question about split limb and no y cables tuning I am an Elite fan but plan to shoot one real soon we will see


----------



## bringthefunk27 (Mar 11, 2013)

sittingbull said:


> That answers that question...
> 
> ...what is next to complain about?


Maybe the bow in that pic doesn't show the cable protector rubbing but the one I shot already had wear marks on the protector from only two days of shooting. Not a Matthews hater just saying what I observed.


----------



## whip54 (Aug 30, 2014)

Ok I am about to eat crow here. A few weeks ago I did a review after knee surgery and I hated the draw cycle because I thought it was so stiff as I was pulling it with my fingers andsitting down. Today I actually got to shoot one several times with a release aide. The bow was an inch under draw for me and was set at 61 or 62 pounds. This htr no cam is the smoothest drawing bow I have ever had in my hands. There is 0 vibration at the shot and this is the quietest bow I have ever heard. That being said its not whisper quiet any bow will have noise but this is the quietest bow that has ever been made in a compound. No string twang and no vibration. Solid back wall and held on target solid. The reason everybody thinks its a stiff draw is because its a new design. Its a no cam not a solo cam or dual cam. It is totally the opposite of what me or you are used to. But that being said I shot a bear agenda back to back with it. Both set at the same poundage and the no cam htr was so much easier to bring to full draw that it wasn't even close. I thought the bear was an 80 pound bow. The htr at 61 pounds felt more like 55 pounds. The htr draw is different because you are drawing on a curve that is consistant with no hump. With a dual or solo cam bow you go up in the curve and drop off with the mathews htr to me it is a consistent draw with no changes till at full draw whe it reaches the let off. This is the bow to beat and I'm a hoyt guy. Was a hoyt guy.


----------



## blazenarrow (Feb 6, 2009)

Scheels chrono'd there's.. At 70 lbs 28" draw 378 gr arrow it was 292 three times in a row.


----------



## vince71969 (Apr 17, 2004)

I was very impressed with the HTR


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

blazenarrow said:


> Scheels chrono'd there's.. At 70 lbs 28" draw 378 gr arrow it was 292 three times in a row.


Let's see...minus 20 fps for the 28" draw
...minus another 9 fps for 28 grains over 350 IBO for 70lb
...assuming there is nothing on the string IBO of 321 for 85% letoff mods = 321 fps 
...same thing your chronie got 3x in a row.


----------



## Titusmonroe (Nov 12, 2014)

Everyone seems to be so concerned about these cable guards. I was at first when I first heard it also. But then thinking about it, it only makes sense to have some kind of protection. I shot a diamond core and its cable did not touch the cam. But notice serving wear more and more. Only explanation was after shot vibration. Your talking about a very erratic motion after the shot that these strings and cables go through. I was first worried. But I travel with my job all over the US and have checked out 4 of these bows. None were touching top or bottom. My review on bow. Draw was a bit different and wasnt a big fan at first till I tried one in a 27" DL. Then I loved it. Dead in hand and extremely quiet. Very stable bow with the longer riser. Only concern is not the cable guard. If anything u might be seeing the felt wear on the string stop. People on here to find out info on the bow instead of hearing biased shooters bash it, well I think its great don't be scared. Mathews has the best warranty of all bow manufacturers from what I've seen. Will next years be better. Most likely but personally I'm gonna get on and start playing with it so I can be that much farther ahead when they get more time to improve it. And speed guys. Speed is important but not an issue unless u can't pull back 50lbs. Buddies son son had a pass through with ram cat broad head bow set a #40. Just cross your figures that they find a better name than the no cam.


----------



## little hunter (Mar 1, 2009)

Does the bow limbs go from 50 to 70 pounds or is it like normal 50 to 60 and 60 to 70 pound limbs ?


----------



## Hotlanta58 (Jan 1, 2012)

I have the no cam and I love it!!


----------



## kirktink (Jul 15, 2011)

*no cam*



Hotlanta58 said:


> I have the no cam and I love it!!



when i saw the bow ad, the wheels look just like what we shot in the 70's & early 80's.. find a Jennings arrowstar & look... their youtube ad finally admits that nock travel on cams is not dead straight which in fact makes a critical set up.... when the solo cams first cam out, pro indoor grouping was a line from 6 to12 o'clock in the x.. all things being equal, misses would be high or low.

my thoughts being a competitive target archer since the 70's is this bow just might dominate target archery in the next couple yrs... if i bought one, it would have the 9 inch brace height... when they get the axle to axle out to about 43-44 inches it will be perfect... (the string angle on the short bows is still quite acute placing the peep quite a distance from the eye. & still a little less forgiving than is possible. If you notice, most all the top target archers are small, short draw length shooters..excepting the occasional Tim Gillengham, who's bow is quite a bit longer than 40inches i'd bet.

I don't really think it is a totally new cam.... it is a wheel in effect making the bow now coming full circle back to its roots.. The x ring on a target don't care how fast the arrow is that scores perfect...The improvment in arrows will give anyone plenty of speed for any of the target games.

kudo's to matthews for a hopefully positive attempt at making the perfect target bow!.. I wish i had one!

Kirk Ethridge... (10 time national champion, indoor..field...outdoor target &, 1993 world indoor gold medalist,,, 1st 2nd, 3rd & 4th perfect nfaa indoor scores from 88, 89, 91, 92...John Taylor did also in 91). with "wheel bows", no less!


----------



## azdbllung (Dec 29, 2014)

This is Hilarious! All the Hoyt Fanboys are flipping out on the stupid cable guard, why? Because they HAVE to find something to bash on each top of the line bow to JUSTIFY the $1500 bill they just shelled out! Does the cable guard matter to you that much? seriously? Ive had a Hoyt, Mathews and now Elite and am deffinately not biased whatsoever...if the bow shoots lights out, GREAT! Its getting old listening to the hoyt fanboys talk smack about a bow without even shooting it.


----------



## Tucson56 (Apr 18, 2013)

People from Georgia are stupid.


----------



## EE Ticket (Jan 25, 2015)

Im a Hoyt guy, and the cam/cable is hysterical.


----------



## ninnie (Jan 21, 2016)

Yes this is an old thread and im new to archery talk. Have been searching this site and have found alot of good info on here. After reading this about the htr and the teflon protector I have to say this pic is 
accurate. However if you look closely the protector is sideways on the string. If you turn the protector so the open end is facing out away from bow, the back will be the farthest from cam. I went to the shop and after shooting many bows I chose the htr. Did not want to write anything about it till I have shot it awhile. Love this bow. Very quiet. Not a speed demon but its easy to be a good shot with this bow.


----------

